# Neighbor Stealing my Water @ the meter



## Hoodwinked (Sep 19, 2014)

I've been in my house for 9 years with high water bills. Several months ago we were running new sprinkler lines. We turned the water off at the house. There was a mysterious line t'd in right at my meter which is in front of my house. The line runs parallel with mine going towards the front of my house. They mysterious lines stops and goes the opposite direction into my neighbors yard. We hit that line and water sprayed out everywhere. Yet, we had the water turned off. ?? Neighbors came out and looked at us and went back inside.

My water bills are very low now. Am I crazy? We left the lines under there, just covered back up with dirt.

Suggestions? If I have been paying their water bill for 9 years, that a lot of money. If this is what has happened, how hard is it to prove and how hard is it to recoup the possible thousands of dollars I paid?

I'm new at these forums and probably posted this in the wrong area!


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Hoodwinked. 

I started a new thread for you so your issue won't get confused with the other.


----------



## taylorjm (Apr 11, 2013)

So was this line on your side of the meter? Was it before or after your shutoff?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

It probably would be hard to prove unless you have a video of him actually doing it. He could always say he didn't do it, thats the way it was.

Every state is different. You would have to retain a lawyer and asked them if you go that route. May cost you more, especially if you loose the case.

Going forward, whats done is done. I am not a lawyer, the only advice i can give you is to try to talk to your neighbor about it first. If he is unwilling, go from there. Just my opinion.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Start by calling the town and see what they have to say.


----------



## NickTheGreat (Jul 25, 2014)

I don't think you have a case unless they've lived there for more than 9 years.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Basically it's theft. 

Your first phone call should be to the water company. If the neighbors water was turned off by the water company, then it won't be hard to show intent.

Next phone will should be to the police. You are talking thousands of $$. 

At a minimum, I think you have a great case for small claims court to get your money back. 

If I had to guess, the previous owner in your house moved out. Neighbor tied into your system when no one was looking. You move and and have no idea. 

If the guy does have a water bill, the water company should be able to tell you what his jumped up to once you cut him off.

Don't sit on this and ignore it. If he is going to steal your water, what else is he stealing? I wonder if he taped into your other neighbors power?

When he walked out to look at what happened and didn't come out to see what was up, he basically proved his guilt.


----------



## Hoodwinked (Sep 19, 2014)

I have been thinking I was crazy until it has bothered me so much I googled to see if this type of thing happens. I was surprised at all the posts. My house sits on the curve of a curved street. The neighbor has been there for longer than 10 years. They own 2 houses next to mine. A very old lady lives on the other side of them. I will get with her to make sure she isn't being taken advantage of in any way. My electric box sits on the side of my house and has plug in's there for extension cords. Thinking back, I had to replace the receptacle because it was all cracked and broken at one point. I couldn't figure out why because I don't use it. My electricity bill was raised a few weeks ago.... I am on average bill pay. Mama Mia, what is wrong with people?


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Install one of these and put a padlock on it.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0BZ26A1YJPM9269J077J


----------



## taylorjm (Apr 11, 2013)

Just walk over there and slug the neighbor right in the nose...ok, maybe not. It would really bother me enough that I would be out there with a shovel digging up that line to see where it goes. Maybe it was an old sprinkler line or something. You'll never know until you dig it up! Take some pictures!!! We love pictures!!


----------



## Hoodwinked (Sep 19, 2014)

I already dug it up. My main water was turned OFF when I hit that line and broke it. Pressurized water shut up in the air until I could get it off. I'll try to get some pics. I already buried it back up, but now it seems I will be out there again with my shovel. 

I like the dye ideas (lol), but I have already put a valve on there so no water will flow over to him. And left the line broken, I just buried it back up.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

You have to call the water company.

Don't worry about pissing your neighbor off. A good neighbor wouldn't do something like that. He is NOT a good neighbor.


----------



## Hoodwinked (Sep 19, 2014)

I am, a little. I don't know why?! lol You are right!


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Think about it...he is stealing from you. What else is he stealing. So you piss him off. Piss him off for stealing from you?

If it was me, the ground would be dug up...pictures taken...water company called...police called....and if he said one aggressive thing, a restraining order filed against him. 

There is NO reason to be nice any more. He has been stealing from you. He is a crook. Crooks are not to be trusted. You go after him with both barrels. If he tries to make you out to be the bad guy, remind him real quick that it is he who is the thief. Then tell your neighbors.

I'm willing to bet that once you stand up to him, the other neighbors will come out of the woodwork to support you...I bet you find out even more about him.

Am I correct in assuming he is sort of the bully of the neighborhood?


----------



## forcedreno2012 (Nov 9, 2012)

Wow...

Based on what you said where he owns a few of the houses I wonder if he owned yours originally and sold it and "conveniently" forgot about the water. I have seen some older houses that were all teed off the same meter. My FIL has a situation similar where his stepson lived in the house next to them and their water was off his and then they sold the house and the new owners had to get a new line run. I would be livid if it could be proved that he was stealing. Based on our minimal water bills that would be over 3k. 

Hope the water company steps in and helps. I would have the water folks come out and then have the police out at the same time. That way the police could hear the water companies thoughts on the matter as well.


----------



## taylorjm (Apr 11, 2013)

Chances are the water company will do a lot of the legwork for you. There was just an article here that 50 people in a neighboring city had their water turned off and they used some special wrench found at a tool store and turned it back on. They are all being charged with a felony for stealing water. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

As mentioned call the water company. Anywhere I've lived the sewer (if you're on one) bill is connected to the water bill so you aren't the only one being ripped off.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

I am confused by the fact that you said the water was turned off and yet water spurted out of the line when you cut it with the shovel.


----------



## Hoodwinked (Sep 19, 2014)

The line ran along the side and it was after the shut off valve.


----------



## Robpo (Mar 30, 2014)

joed said:


> I am confused by the fact that you said the water was turned off and yet water spurted out of the line when you cut it with the shovel.





Hoodwinked said:


> The line ran along the side and it was after the shut off valve.


 Now I am confused. If the line is after the valve and the valve is off why did the water shoot up. Maybe you are getting water from your neighbor.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

He turned the water off at the 'house'.

I have a shut off at the street and where it enters my house. If I shut it off at my house, I still have full water pressure.

I was thinking the same thing and had to re-read his post. It makes sense.


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

My water comes from the city. Have them come out. They will figure out what is going on. They will actually map out water lines on grass.


----------



## RegeSullivan (Dec 8, 2006)

If it is a copper line follow it with a good metal detector. Even if it is plastic it may have a copper wire as an identifier. If it were me I would want to know where that sucker goes!!!


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

So this was t'd off after your meter correct? Between the meter and the house?

Maybe it's capped off on your property and was just leaking somewhere underground. 

How did you shut the water off to this line in order to put the valve on? At the street?


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

did you make the calls.?


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Inquiring minds want to know!


----------

